# Door Frame Chipping



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Normally you would use caulk between the frame (also called casing) and the wall. If you do a search about how to caulk (best advice is under the Painting section of this site) you will find some great information on how to solve your problem. 

If the chipping is really bad you would want to remove any loose stuff (a 5 in 1 tool is the best to do this with). You would then need to do a prime coat before applying new caulk. You need to make sure that the raw plaster and or wood has a coat of primer on it before recaulking.

If you REALLY want smooth 45% angles between the wall and the frame, you would first smooth on joint compound or a very good spackleing compound on the wall first. Sand that down and prime it, caulk will not stick to something that is not primed or painted. Then do the caulking between the frame and the wall. Once you have chipping without much preparation you will never get a really true edge (you might even have to spackle the small edge of the frame, sand and prime and do a final caulking) it just depends on how perfect you want it.


----------



## DecorMadeSimple (Aug 14, 2011)

Polyfill was used in the video, wood filler can also be used for wood doors. Sanding would more than likely be needed with wood filler. 

Use a primer over the repaired area before painting.


----------

